# Victory is Ours



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Well I decided to venture out yesterday morning with my man Bob D. and shoot some field at Southern Md Archers....

This was their first outdoors shoot of the season.... It was cloudy, chilly (50), a good breeze and the temp was dropping with a chance of rain....

We ended up only shooting a half because I had some furniture to move and the rain was coming...but we had a great time. This was Bob's first time shooting field EVER and he didn't have enough pins to shoot all the distance so we let him shoot all targets 50yds and in:wink: But the ones he did shoot...he shot well:wink: If he can get over the HORNET is watching fear he has....he will be ok

Anyway...we go register and it seems that there is a 3D shoot going on also....well I think great there are going to be 5 people shooting field and 30 shooting 3D...*WRONG*....20 people shooting field and 15 shooting 3D That's right we had more shooters then the Chewies:wink: VICTORY #1 

But anyway after registration...we go get our gear and head to the practice range...and who do I see sitting on a bench waiting for the rest of his 4 some...

Md Archery's own...RON WEST Most of you will remember the saga/drama that happened with Ron last fall/winter....

He is back and getting ready to go...he ended up missing the entire indoor season and yesterday was his first trip to the woods to fling some arrows:clap: He was happy as you could be and was like a little kid:wink: He was in the group in front of me so I got to watch him fling some arrows and he isn't as rusty as he was trying to lead on:wink: We both shot like poop but had a blast and it was great to see him again and in great spirits VICTORY #2 ...and really VICTORY #1:wink:

one of these days though I am going to run Ron's family history though because I swear he is my long lost uncle....Bob about freaked out when I introduced them to each other....he turns and looks at me and said holy crap...he looks like your dads twin brother.

anyway...to all of you that sent letters to the state last year...thank you... Ron was very greatful..you all did a great thing and you all helped to bring a smile to a the face of a great man and a fellow archer:clap:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Glad to hear Ron is out and about... I shot with him at the VBA closed last year... just an awesome guy!!!!!:darkbeer:

Hornet I didn't see where you posted your score for the half..... you skeered???:tongue:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

X hunter said:


> Glad to hear Ron is out and about... I shot with him at the VBA closed last year... just an awesome guy!!!!!:darkbeer:
> 
> Hornet I didn't see where you posted your score for the half..... you skeered???:tongue:


Skeered....HELL NO...it was just a practice round....PUNK:wink:

You are the one running around changing names:doh:

Besides what is there to be skeered of.....:noidea: you should know by now that I am one of the last ones on AT that is skeered....:wink:


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks for the update on Ron, great guy and a fairly good shot too. I hope to see him on the range this year either in Va or Ferryland and I am glad that his problems have worked out so that he can have a big smile on his face and enjoy life again.
Now what about that score you had on the half that you shot. I know you were keeping score whether you call it a practise round or not, come on now spit it out, were waiting.
Terry


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Why the heck are you worried what I shot....if you want to know what I shot....

See the first line of the sig.....:wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Sorry I didn't get down this weekend BH, I wanted to get that one in to start the season off... :sad: But.. I should be at the AAA shoot this weekend comin up..  :archer:

Glad to hear Ron is doing well, and back in da saddle again.. :thumb: :cheers:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

*Lets see just how skeered you are or aint..... ARE*



Brown Hornet said:


> Skeered....HELL NO...it was just a practice round....PUNK:wink:
> 
> You are the one running around changing names:doh:
> 
> Besides what is there to be skeered of.....:noidea: you should know by now that I am one of the last ones on AT that is skeered....:wink:




Alright Brown nugget im offically calling you out at the VBA closed in Front Royal and the Hillbilly as well your gonna get at least two whoopins this year!!!!:zip::tongue:ukey:


----------



## frank_jones (Mar 2, 2006)

*field archery*

I am glad to see more archers shooting field, glad to see ron shooting. as always, I would like to shoot with you. frank jr.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

X hunter said:


> Alright Brown nugget im offically calling you out at the VBA closed in Front Royal and the Hillbilly as well your gonna get at least two whoopins this year!!!!:zip::tongue:ukey:


No need to call me out....

If you don't hand out the whippin something is wrong with YOU:wink:

I know who the man is....but I won't back down :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Sticky and Frank....

Nino and I were talking about shooting AAA this weekend....


----------



## frank_jones (Mar 2, 2006)

*shoot*

there is a BIG demonstration this weekend on capitol hill. EVEYONE is working. this should be MY last event til JULY 4. I am ready to shoot! check out the local news, the pope is in town too.


----------



## frank_jones (Mar 2, 2006)

*shooter*

HORNET, is there a young archer from franklin county disrespecting you? I have noticed that he has posted a few good scores. would you like me to take care of your lite work? I plan on being at new river at the end of the month. It will be my free style debut!


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> Why the heck are you worried what I shot....if you want to know what I shot....
> 
> See the first line of the sig.....:wink:


Ok Hornet, you asked for it . But you will have to either come out to the Shenandoah Valley for your butt whoopin or wait till later on for the beating:set1_punch: to take place, I don't think I can make it Ferryland to shoot untill after the VBA open at Sherwood May 24th &25th. Just remember what happened at indoors, there is only one way to get some revenge, YOU ONLY HAVE TO COME AND GET YOU SOME!


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

frank_jones said:


> HORNET, is there a young archer from franklin county disrespecting you? I have noticed that he has posted a few good scores. would you like me to take care of your lite work? I plan on being at new river at the end of the month. It will be my free style debut!



Frank jones if ya want some come get you some I hand out whoopins like candy on the range!!!!:tongue::tongue::wink:

Just to clarify im not disrespecting hornet im just calling em how i see em!!!:tongue::darkbeer:

(add sarcasm as needed!!!)


----------



## frank_jones (Mar 2, 2006)

*shoot*

brad, looking forward to shooting with you. just in case, bring peanut m-ms


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

frank_jones said:


> brad, looking forward to shooting with you. just in case, bring peanut m-ms


So when you comin down this way???? Mabey the dogwood??? I won't be at the open cause Gold Cup is the same weekend.. The worst thing of archery is the orgs. refuse to work together and the shooters are the only ones who looseout... So that means no chance at a tripple crown this year... oh well.

peanut m-ms got it!!!!:tongue::wink:


----------



## ultratec00 (Aug 1, 2003)

frank_jones said:


> I am glad to see more archers shooting field, glad to see ron shooting. as always, I would like to shoot with you. frank jr.


Believe me, this was an exception not the norm. That was the most field shooters at one time SMA has seen the past 2 years. I looked at the attendance sheet at the end of the day, there were 19 field shooters and 3D was around 15. Last week in the pouring rain there were 18 3D shooters, this week not so many, next week who knows. They've only got one more field shoot scheduled at the anniversary event this summer.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Sticky and Frank....
> 
> Nino and I were talking about shooting AAA this weekend....


Good deal, hope you make it out... I need to get my 80 mark dialed in this week and I'll be ready.. I think.. :chortle:

We'll bring a revitalization to the sport of field archery... One meet at a time... :thumb: :cheers:


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Have fun this weekend..as I will be teein it up for a week at myrtle beach .


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

frank_jones said:


> HORNET, is there a young archer from franklin county disrespecting you? I have noticed that he has posted a few good scores. would you like me to take care of your lite work? I plan on being at new river at the end of the month. It will be my free style debut!


You can take care of that for me :wink:

These dag on whipper snappers....LAS was the last time he gets a pep talk from me:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

tabarch said:


> Ok Hornet, you asked for it . But you will have to either come out to the Shenandoah Valley for your butt whoopin or wait till later on for the beating:set1_punch: to take place, I don't think I can make it Ferryland to shoot untill after the VBA open at Sherwood May 24th &25th. Just remember what happened at indoors, there is only one way to get some revenge, YOU ONLY HAVE TO COME AND GET YOU SOME!


Well then we will have to wait....:wink:

If you are looking to ride the wave from indoors....you are gonna be in trouble:doh:

You got me by one and I had just lengthend my draw out a few days before....by an inch and still almost got you....I hate indoors. So I would say that things will be different...:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

12 Hunter...X Hunter (whatever you are calling yourself these days)....and tabarch....

This is a warning from the Office of The Hive....it has been brought to our attention that you have not obtained permission to use the phrase "Come Get You Some"....in order to continue to use this phrase you must receive express written consent from our office. Doing so in the future will lead to punishment under the full extent of AT LAW.

Thank You


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

ultratec00 said:


> Believe me, this was an exception not the norm. That was the most field shooters at one time SMA has seen the past 2 years. I looked at the attendance sheet at the end of the day, there were 19 field shooters and 3D was around 15. Last week in the pouring rain there were 18 3D shooters, this week not so many, next week who knows. They've only got one more field shoot scheduled at the anniversary event this summer.


Who cares if it was the norm.....people came to shoot....isn't that the idea.....:embara:

Just think if I had payed attention and realized there was a shoot there before 8:00 Sat night there would have been more shooters there.....

Do you want people to shoot field or not?


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Hmmmm, Field archers outnumbering the chewies...dogs and cats living together...mass hysteria!!!! 

Thanks for the update on Ron. Glad to hear he is out and about.  Saw him at 12 Precinct last year. Mentioned I had been in contact with this Hornet guy on AT. Were your ears burning? :wink:

If I can get this bow working I might see you at AAA this weekend.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

No they weren't burning....did you notice that he is shooting an X10...wonder where he got that :wink:

But you don't need a bow together....I shot the first 3 shoots last year with NO marks...just get em close and let em eat.:wink:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> No they weren't burning....did you notice that he is shooting an X10...wonder where he got that :wink:
> 
> But you don't need a bow together....I shot the first 3 shoots last year with NO marks...just get em close and let em eat.:wink:


Pros get all the good stuff. :tongue: I'd be afraid to shoot them things. Too expensive for my wallet.

If I'm not too tired from pulling in rockfish on Saturday I'll be there. :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> Pros get all the good stuff. :tongue: I'd be afraid to shoot them things. Too expensive for my wallet.
> 
> If I'm not too tired from pulling in rockfish on Saturday I'll be there. :wink:


Not the arrows....the stabs...but he is shooting X10s again:wink:

Going after ROCK Man I wish I was....I may have to make a special trip here shortly....

but you shouldn't be to tired.....we usually go for them at night and then get up go play some golf or something then go again...so surely you can catch one or two and then come shoot....

I will even take it easy on you and not take your crispy:wink:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> Not the arrows....the stabs...but he is shooting X10s again:wink:
> 
> Going after ROCK Man I wish I was....I may have to make a special trip here shortly....
> 
> ...


Yep. Opening day for ROCK on Saturday. I expect there will be so many boats...you'll be able to walk across the Bay...without getting your feet wet! 

I'll just pay the crispies up front...get it over with ASAP.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> Yep. Opening day for ROCK on Saturday. I expect there will be so many boats...you'll be able to walk across the Bay...without getting your feet wet!
> 
> I'll just pay the crispies up front...get it over with ASAP.


I may just go up to Fletchers on Sat afternoon....into the night. I usually pull a couple out of there:wink:

Then come get your crispy:wink:


----------



## ultratec00 (Aug 1, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> Who cares if it was the norm.....people came to shoot....isn't that the idea.....:embara:
> 
> Just think if I had payed attention and realized there was a shoot there before 8:00 Sat night there would have been more shooters there.....
> 
> Do you want people to shoot field or not?


Hey, the more archers the better. Come on out. I don't care what style they shoot. I'm sure if the turnout warrants it, SMA will schedule more field shoots next year. 

Next time Mr Brown Hornet, make yourself known. A few of us would love to have a chat with the one and only. :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

ultratec00 said:


> Hey, the more archers the better. Come on out. I don't care what style they shoot. I'm sure if the turnout warrants it, SMA will schedule more field shoots next year.
> 
> Next time Mr Brown Hornet, make yourself known. A few of us would love to have a chat with the one and only. :wink:


You talked to me before:wink:

I used to be a member out at SMA Just look for the black guy with a Martin, X10 stabs and a black Angel Quiver wearing Adidas sneakers....

I have a Brown Hornet belt buckle also and a little BH bag tag hanging form my release bag:wink:

But I don't walk around announcing that I am Hornet...you have to do the figuring out

SMA is more of a 3D club though IMO....there are a ton of other clubs in the area that are more into field...but we will get more shooters there:wink:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> 12 Hunter...X Hunter (whatever you are calling yourself these days)....and tabarch....
> 
> This is a warning from the Office of The Hive....it has been brought to our attention that you have not obtained permission to use the phrase "Come Get You Some"....in order to continue to use this phrase you must receive express written consent from our office. Doing so in the future will lead to punishment under the full extent of AT LAW.
> 
> Thank You


Hell you think another office vist is gonna scare me.... Juat call my old school they still got horror stories of me and my biddies rasin hell. .... OFFICE VISIT WHATS NEXT A TIMEOUT???!!!!:zip::tongue:

So with that said you want some come get some beotch!!!!:tongue:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

X hunter said:


> Hell you think another office vist is gonna scare me.... Juat call my old school they still got horror stories of me and my biddies rasin hell. .... OFFICE VISIT WHATS NEXT A TIMEOUT???!!!!:zip::tongue:
> 
> So with that said you want some come get some beotch!!!!:tongue:




I still remember when we got pulled out of class for half a day because they thought we were going to beat up about 50 people.:zip:

Time out...nah...I have something better in mind:wink:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> I still remember when we got pulled out of class for half a day because they thought we were going to beat up about 50 people.:zip:
> 
> Time out...nah...I have something better in mind:wink:



Thems big words from such a little man..... :tongue::zip:ukey::embara::tongue:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

X hunter said:


> Thems big words from such a little man..... :tongue::zip:ukey::embara::tongue:


You would thank the man above that I wasn't any bigger:wink:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

*God its gettin deep quick!!!!*



Brown Hornet said:


> You would thank the man above that I wasn't any bigger:wink:


YADA YADA YADA...... Put your money where your mouth is and take your beatin like a man..... just like when you were a kid and dad would give ya more liks with the belt if ya whinned i'll do the same to ya but with x's instead!!!!!:tongue::tongue:


OH yea your orange bow is ugly!!!!:zip::tongue:


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

X hunter said:


> YADA YADA YADA...... Put your money where your mouth is and take your beatin like a man..... just like when you were a kid and dad would give ya more liks with the belt if ya whinned i'll do the same to ya but with x's instead!!!!!:tongue::tongue:
> 
> 
> OH yea your orange bow is ugly!!!!:zip::tongue:


Hornet I think he has been sippen on to much of that Franklin County shine:cocktail: and he don't know what a good loking bow looks like.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

tabarch said:


> Hornet I think he has been sippen on to much of that Franklin County shine:cocktail: and he don't know what a good loking bow looks like.


My rootbeer bow is much better lookin than that ole ratty lookin thing....:boink: :tongue::set1_fishing:

Hornet if it makes ya feel any better you bow is a dead ringer match of our dirt around here!!!! Read in to that all you want cause you know what im gettin at:zip::wink::tongue:


Now Terry you know a good boy like myself has never taken of any bootleg subtance in a mason jar that a flame will jump to....:wink::wink:


----------

